
Apple Introduces StoreKit for In-App Purchases - jamesjyu
https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/#documentation/StoreKit/Reference/SKDownload_Ref/Introduction/Introduction.html#//apple_ref/occ/cl/SKDownload
======
rajbot
Here is a link that doesn't require a login:

[http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Network...](http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/NetworkingInternet/Conceptual/StoreKitGuide/APIOverview/OverviewoftheStoreKitAPI.html)

